# MK2 gti Tail Light issues.



## golf_gls (Oct 6, 2009)

i have issues with tail lights my brake lights work but my parking lights dont. i found a constant power cable so i just spliced that to the brake light so i put a switch on there and my freaking turn signal fuse keeps blowing! i have no idea why i cleaned everything up no bare wires. ive read the bentley manual and theres something wrong ive checked the switch up front but idk whats wrong someone help!:banghead:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'm confused - if your brake lights work why are you messing with the brake light switch?


----------



## golf_gls (Oct 6, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> I'm confused - if your brake lights work why are you messing with the brake light switch?


 the brake lights work but the parking brake lights didnt. idk why


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Parking brake - like the hand brake between the seats???


----------



## golf_gls (Oct 6, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> Parking brake - like the hand brake between the seats???


 no the constant running brake light


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

There are no brake lights that are constantly on. I can only assume that you are talking about your parking (tail) lights. Do all the other parking lights on your car work - and just not the two in the rear?


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

better late than never? 
Headlight switch is most likely bad. Very common problem on 2's


----------

